# UNION contact pro vs UNION flite pro



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

JeffDahMoose said:


> So I bought a new park board and I need new bindings in the near future(I have the bindings from my first board and they are morrow dimensions). I’m 12 so cost is a taken into consideration a lot whenever i’m buying something, plus i’m still growing and I don’t want to spend $300 for bindings that will maybe last two seasons. I’m going in between the UNION flite pros and the UNION contact pros. I was wondering if it would be worth it to pay the more money for the contact pros even though i’m going to out grow them anyways within a year or two. So do you guys think I should go with. the flite pros or the contact pros?
> :whatdoyouthink:


When I was looking at bindings, the contact pros were on my list of bindings to get. What shoe size are you (to give us an idea of how much you might grow)? Can you maybe find some used bindings to hold you over in the meantime?


----------



## JeffDahMoose (Feb 19, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> When I was looking at bindings, the contact pros were on my list of bindings to get. What shoe size are you (to give us an idea of how much you might grow)? Can you maybe find some used bindings to hold you over in the meantime?


i’m a boot size 8.5 and I have morrow dimension bindings I am currently switching between boards.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

JeffDahMoose said:


> i’m a boot size 8.5 and I have morrow dimension bindings I am currently switching between boards.


How tall are you? And how tall are the other people in your family? Trying to see how much more you will grow. 8.5 is pretty huge for a 12 year old, bigger than me already. On the bright side, you're in the middle or low end for some bindings so you'd be able to grow and still use the same bindings. Not to mention it's really easy to sell bindings in that size. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffDahMoose (Feb 19, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> How tall are you? And how tall are the other people in your family? Trying to see how much more you will grow. 8.5 is pretty huge for a 12 year old, bigger than me already. On the bright side, you're in the middle or low end for some bindings so you'd be able to grow and still use the same bindings. Not to mention it's really easy to sell bindings in that size.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


my family is taller ish and i’m 5’ 3”. And that is an 8.5 US boot size.

Would you recommend me just getting medium flite pros and then selling them when I grow out of them?
:feedback:


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Flites if you're going to outgrow them and throw them out, Contact Pros if you want to re-sell later.

But Burton Cartel or Malavita's if you want a binding for park that you won't outgrow. You're at the bottom of the size range for the mediums in Burtons and unless your foot grows past size US11 you're good for the lifetime of the binding there. Similar with Rome DOD's L/XL which can work with 8.5 depending on the volume of your boot.

With the Unions if you grow past US10 you're done.


----------



## JeffDahMoose (Feb 19, 2019)

drblast said:


> Flites if you're going to outgrow them and throw them out, Contact Pros if you want to re-sell later.
> 
> But Burton Cartel or Malavita's if you want a binding for park that you won't outgrow. You're at the bottom of the size range for the mediums in Burtons and unless your foot grows past size US11 you're good for the lifetime of the binding there. Similar with Rome DOD's L/XL which can work with 8.5 depending on the volume of your boot.
> 
> With the Unions if you grow past US10 you're done.


according to the charts mediums will work up till size 10, and at that point i’ll buy better bindings.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Geeeeez. 5'3" but 8.5 boot??? That's insane. Definitely buy the flite pros. I suspect you will grow at the very least 2-3 more boot sizes. 

I agree with Dr. Blast, look into other company bindings and grab ones with the largest size range unless you're married to union bindings.


----------



## Furies (Mar 9, 2019)

Flites for your soul


----------

